# NEW Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

I dig it! Available now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

What does padi stand for? I do like the pepsi color combo the though


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the color combinations on this one. If it was a no date dial instead of a day date dial, I'd likely be in...


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> What does padi stand for? I do like the pepsi color combo the though


It's the acronym for the Professional Association of Diving Instructors (PADI).

https://www.padi.com/scuba-diving/


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a badass watch, I get the impression that the Turtles are here to stay in a potential 007 replacement kind of way, Seiko seem to be really backing them.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

That's kinda cool! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I dig it!


----------



## greenboy7711 (Jan 11, 2013)

i doubt will be popular in india. Padi = fart


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Here's the rest of the story -- posted over on TZ by fellow forum member Jorge Merino

N E W M o d e l s - Seiko PADI Divers Automatic and Kinetic*Tue, 08 March 2016 13:33


















* Seiko Announces a Partnership with PADI, the World's Largest Diving Network*

Since the launch of Seiko's first diver's watch in 1965, Seiko has brought to professional divers a stream of innovative new technologies and designs that have made diving safer and easier for the professional and recreational diver alike. These innovations include the world's first titanium diver's watch in 1975, the first diver's watch with a ceramic outer case in 1986 and the first Nitrox Dive Computer watch in 2000. Thanks to these advances and to the supreme quality of their diver's watches, Seiko has earned a high reputation of trust in the diving community.

By a strange co-incidence, a few months after Seiko's first diver's watch appeared two American dive enthusiasts decided that standards of training in diving needed to be raised and founded the Professional Association of Diving Instructors (PADI). Over the past fifty years, PADI has become the world's most trusted scuba diving training organization. With over 6,300 Dive Centers and more than 136,000 qualified PADI professional instructors around the world, PADI has issued an amazing 24 million certifications and has done more than any other organization to introduce diving to the world.

Seiko and PADI share a passion for ensuring the safety and enjoyment of divers and for protection of the marine environment, so a partnership felt very right. Seiko is proud to announce its support to PADI and, in particular, its 'Project Aware' initiative. Project AWAREis a global movement of scuba divers coming together to protect our oceans - one dive at a time.

To celebrate and promote this partnership, two Prospex PADI Special Editions will be released this autumn. Both special models feature PADI's characteristic red and blue color on the dials and the bezels, and the PADI logo on the dials.









*Kinetic GMT Diver's Ref. SUN065* 
Caliber 5M85 
Powered by the movement of human body 
Power reserve: Approximately 6 months 
Power reserve indication at the press of a button 
GMT hand with easy hour hand adjustment function 
Instant-start function 
Accuracy: +/-15 seconds per month (at temperatures between 5℃ and 35℃) 
Specifications: 
Stainless steel case 
Screw case back 
Screw-down crown 
Water resistance: 200m 
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m 
Diameter: 47.5mm, Thickness: 14.1mm 
Silicone strap 
MSRP is 630 Euros.









*Automatic Diver's Ref. SRPA21* 
Caliber 4R36 
Vibrations: 21,600 vibrations per hour (6 beats per second) 
Power reserve: approximately 41 hours 
Jewels: 24 jewels 
Specifications: 
Stainless steel case 
Screw case back 
Screw-down crown 
Hardlex crystal 
Diameter: 45.00mm, Thickness: 13.4mm 
Water resistance: 200m 
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m 
Stainless steel bracelet with three-fold clasp with secure lock, push button release with extender 
MSRP is 430 Euros.

Thanks.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

That is very cool. I mean project and watches as well. I have dive with padi instructors last summer and I really enjoyed it.
Never like turtle that much to consider buying one, but this one is definitely cool. SUN065 nice as well but too big for my 6.75 wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love that SRP PADI diver. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I prefer the kinetic fart, much cleaner


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I definitely do not have any room on the budget for anything this year, but the SRPA21 is mighty sharp


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a badass watch, I get the impression that the Turtles are here to stay in a potential 007 replacement kind of way, Seiko seem to be really backing them.


Agree they're here to stay&#8230; disagree they're replacing the 007.


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> *Automatic Diver's Ref. SRPA21*
> Caliber 4R36
> Vibrations: 21,600 vibrations per hour (6 beats per second)
> Power reserve: approximately 41 hours
> ...


Definitely waiting for this... it's perfect watch perfect timing...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome!!! These will be my next Seiko's :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

mtbmike said:


>


If this was available in TI then I would be ordering one right away.

Interesting to see PADI endorsed watch has bezel with minutes all around...

I guess divers with bezel minutes from zero to 15 is meant for desk divers only.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

In the Flesh courtesy of TZ


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I need that watch! Stunning!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Those would be the step siblings of this guy&#8230;..I gotta get the Kinetic GMT![IMG
][/IMG







]


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Why so big? I wish they made it 38-40mm.


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

Too bad I teach Scuba for the competition because I love the looks of it. I also wish it was just a bit smaller. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

greenboy7711 said:


> i doubt will be popular in india. Padi = fart


I think you just came up with a nickname for the new Padi turtle, The Fart


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! is that a sunburst/metallic blue dial? I admit I haven't been too hot for the turtle but this model is a looker, hope it's not going to come with LE pricing though.


----------



## moemoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang, what is the name of your watch in the pic. It's quite unique. Thx! 
Love the turtle padi guys two thumbs up all the way!



lilreddivinghood said:


> Those would be the step siblings of this guy&#8230;..I gotta get the Kinetic GMT![IMG
> ][/IMG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Any sightings in the wild for the PADI Turtle? Can't wait til fall lol.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Any sightings in the wild for the PADI Turtle? Can't wait til fall lol.


Not until fall from what I could find out.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chuawjk (Nov 21, 2015)

Do the new PADI models have blue lume? The lume plots look somewhat bluish.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I requested a price/info from the seller @ chrono24 over 2 weeks ago.
Never heard a peep.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

T-hunter said:


> I requested a price/info from the seller @ chrono24 over 2 weeks ago.
> Never heard a peep.


Keep on it please.  I haven't made a move on the reissue as yet, and I am pretty keen on the PADI model. A bit gaudy in some respect, but suits my environment nicely. Sporty is "in" for me ;-)

I'm sure the whole team will be watching for this one. Long way 'till fall, but no money down, no drama. Yay!

RD


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

A shame they wouldn't step up the game with this awesome looking watch with Sapphire & a 6r15 movement.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

diver1954 said:


> A shame they wouldn't step up the game with this awesome looking watch with Sapphire & a 6r15 movement.


That would be awesome and would justify the price hike.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Any new info on the PADI Turtle? Where is it sold?


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice version of the watch. 
For the benefit of the world outside of the US, what month(s) is fall?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

soukchai said:


> Nice version of the watch.
> For the benefit of the world outside of the US, what month(s) is fall?


Around October

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

just check with local AD, should be out by Sep. ordered one each.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

greenboy7711 said:


> i doubt will be popular in india. Padi = fart


HAHAHA! Oh man this killed me.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

ttsugar said:


> just check with local AD, should be out by Sep. ordered one each.


No price quote?


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

Can you actually get these anywhere? would love the kinetic.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> I requested a price/info from the seller @ chrono24 over 2 weeks ago.
> Never heard a peep.





Riddim Driven said:


> Keep on it please.  I haven't made a move on the reissue as yet, and I am pretty keen on the PADI model. A bit gaudy in some respect, but suits my environment nicely. Sporty is "in" for me ;-)
> 
> I'm sure the whole team will be watching for this one. Long way 'till fall, but no money down, no drama. Yay!
> 
> RD


Finally received an email this morning from CTG watch (seller from chrono24)...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,

SRPA21

allocation will be July 2016, we will only accept first 300 pre-order of this item.

Pre-order price is currently USD$490.00 ; while we may refund as for adjustment, if our ready stock price in July may be lower than USD$490.00.

FYI:
1. shipment schedule: will guaranteed ordered unit(s) arrive to you between July 20 to Aug 20, 2016, on or before;
2. price quoted as Brand New Box Set Seiko Watch, included shipping fee and full insurance coverage; 
3. as Prestige Seller, we Guaranteed to Re-ship or Refund in case of any postal error or lost.

Please confirm for your pre-order request, and send us your PayPal email acount, 
in order for us to issue PayPal invoice to you within 3 business days.

Thanks again for your purchase!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

$490?! That's actually much cheaper than I thought. I assume that's for the mechanical? If anyone gets a price on the GMT, please post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

T-hunter said:


> Finally received an email this morning from CTG watch (seller from chrono24)...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks again for your purchase!


Thanks very much for the follow up! Decisions decisions.... One plus is that it is a "special edition" vs "limited edition", so hopefully a decent amount to be produced to feed the pipeline 

Thanks again

RD


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Really need to think about grabbing that SRP! Love the colors, the branding and the overall look. 
Will make a perfect companion to my SRP775


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> $490?! That's actually much cheaper than I thought. I assume that's for the mechanical? If anyone gets a price on the GMT, please post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SRPA21 bro, OP.



jricher82 said:


> Really need to think about grabbing that SRP! Love the colors, the branding and the overall look.
> Will make a perfect companion to my SRP775


Yes sir... thinking hard myself.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> SRPA21 bro, OP.
> 
> Yes sir... thinking hard myself.


Got mine one today.


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

I also placed an order on one of these beauties, because, as far as I understand, they will be delivered in EU by Oct, 2016, but in limited quantities/country.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Finally received an email this morning from CTG watch (seller from chrono24)...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


CTG Watch has a website [Edit I have received a warning about them so I have removed the link]

I contacted them via the website. Before I pay, has anyone bought from them before? How reliable are they?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> CTG Watch has a website [Edit I have received a warning about them so I have removed the link]
> 
> I contacted them via the website. Before I pay, has anyone bought from them before? How reliable are they?


I found this feedback so beware

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/warning-beware-ctg-hk-2756042.html?nocache=1463692403530


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> SRPA21 bro, OP.


love this band! where did you purchase??

I'm in love with this Padi!! I've been thinking about picking up at SRP777 Turtle for a while now, but didnt want to add another black dial to the collection. Seeing the Pepsi bezel with Blue dial tho!!!

At $490 its done deal for me. Anyone have a reputable dealer that I can preorder with?


----------



## AztecWatchAficionado (Dec 15, 2012)

_Gentlemen, recently purchased the Blue Dial Turtle but do not like the SS bracelet ... *where can I buy the rubber strap ? can you buy the one that´s specific to the Turtle or would it be another more "generic" Seiko rubber band ?

NEED YOUR HELP ! thanks !*_


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Have any other sellers in addition to CTG open up presales for this in the US?


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

The Kinetic GMT looks very nice!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of the Turtle case but this Padi is really giving me pause.....just might have to get one. And that minute hand.....WOW! I want that on my SKX009!


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 26, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> Any new info on the PADI Turtle? Where is it sold?


Would love to know this, I'm ready to order now that it's July!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

They will be available in September. At least in Western USA.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchnerd said:


> Would love to know this, I'm ready to order now that it's July!


I emailed a seller on chrono 24 a few months back and then got two follow up emails they may be taking orders, although I don't recall the seller name.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

While I wait for my PADI to arrive I already ordered a strap for it. Since, I love my German made watches, I also love my Meyhofer straps, this one is called Wilhelmshaven








A place in Germany with the only deep water Port and home to the German Navy


----------



## Johnh1265 (Mar 2, 2008)

T-hunter said:


> Finally received an email this morning from CTG watch (seller from chrono24)...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Be careful with this company,I had a nightmare experience with them.....


----------



## Johnh1265 (Mar 2, 2008)

cpl said:


> CTG Watch has a website [Edit I have received a warning about them so I have removed the link]
> 
> I contacted them via the website. Before I pay, has anyone bought from them before? How reliable are they?


They are crooks,do not deal with them,bought 2 watches from them,they only sent one,they never responded to my emails either.It took me 5 months to get the situation sorted and that only happened because CHRONO 24 got involved.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, I posted this earlier over in the Seiko area of the forum, here's a link that I used today, good for the UK guys :

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...prospex-padi-special-editions-srpa21k1-so-658


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

Guys, 

I have a question and I cannot find the information anywhere myself. 

Will these Seiko SRPA21 Padi Turtle which you can preorder, be the K version or the J version? Some Google images do show the 'made in Japan' text on the dial, but most do not. (hence the confusion)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Harry Ireland said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question and I cannot find the information anywhere myself.
> 
> ...


There will be only one model

David


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

'There can be only one' ! 
Thank you David.


----------



## Harry Ireland (Jul 16, 2016)

'There can be only one' ! 
Thank you David.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Seiko SRPA21 PADIwhat is the lug width on this one, 22mm?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Probably 22mm like the rest of the turtles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Seiko SRPA21 PADIwhat is the lug width on this one, 22mm?


Yes. Identical to other Turtles.

David


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I only know of two places:

Seiko Boutiques and the Seiko Outlet stores



watchnerd said:


> Would love to know this, I'm ready to order now that it's July!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> I only know of two places:
> 
> Seiko Boutiques and the Seiko Outlet stores


http://depaulas.com/blogs/knowledge-center/seiko-padi-divers-watch-turtle-srpa21-pre-order

I pre-ordered mine here ^^
Good option here in USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engaw (Jul 20, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Seiko PADI Diver's Watch Turtle SRPA21 PRE-ORDER - DePaula Jewelers | Islamorada Jewelers
> 
> I pre-ordered mine here ^^
> Good option here in USA
> ...


Here is another place:

https://mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko-prospex/products/srpa21?variant=17355144835


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Did a preorder for $368..not.to bad


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> Did a preorder for $368..not.to bad


Congrats! I think its a great price considering it'll be a limited run. Who'd you order from?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> Did a preorder for $368..not.to bad


C'mon now. Share the deal.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> C'mon now. Share the deal.


Follow Buchmann69's link


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Note that this is a special edition not a limited edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

studiompd said:


> Follow Buchmann69's link


Same one I pre-order from.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Follow Buchmann69's link


Must not click link; must not click link...I'm gonna think about baseball box scores so I don't do anything my wife will regret.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

PrinceT said:


> Note that this is a special edition not a limited edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, its a Special Edition with a limited release (1,300 in the US).


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Right, its a Special Edition with a limited release (1,300 in the US).


Exactly. 1300 issued in the US. They should predominately will be issued in Asia I suppose... As usual lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

the price difference is a lot among the different pre-order sites!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Turtle already, with DD sapphire and I want a Pepsi Turtle badly but I've over spent lately.










Still on the fence about this Deep Blue rip off but it's 44mm by 51mm. So in principle, I hate what they did, but for my budget, it'll be hard to resist longer cus of the 40% off code (HYDRA)

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/nadi300aussd.html










A SKX009 is out of the equation for me cus I already have info small watch (Estoril) so I've been thinking about this rip off for 2 days now at $150 plus $17 shipping.

Just thought some of you with might also be interested.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I have a Turtle already, with DD sapphire and I want a Pepsi Turtle badly but I've over spent lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about a blatant ripoff, except for size......

David


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Talk about a blatant ripoff, except for size......
> 
> David


No doubt about that. But it also shows us how Seiko has been nickle and diming us for decades by not upgrading to sapphire on their affordables when they easily could and still keep the price low. I'm no fan of Deep Blue, don't miss any of them. I have ZERO left. But the size, the sapphire and better engine than the SKX makes it really tempting.

Really wish they made an attempt to change at least the hour markers.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

I picked up mine today, no difference in price from the standard models.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Triggers Broom said:


> I picked up mine today, no difference in price from the standard models.


From where and how much?


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't wait for this one to be available. I've been considering a turtle for a while, but the sunburst dial and red minute hand put me over the top.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cpl said:


> From where and how much?


My guess is somewhere in the Asian market where they have popped up in summer places and relatively cheaper.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 21, 2011)

My Padi arrived this morning  Family photo with Batman. Ordered from Relojesdemoda


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice collection!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

shutterbug said:


> My Padi arrived this morning  Family photo with Batman. Ordered from Relojesdemoda
> 
> View attachment 8846978


Please - Feel free to show more pics of the PADI if you decide to unwrap it ;-)

Thanks!

RD


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Triggers Broom said:


> I picked up mine today, no difference in price from the standard models.


Please share the love. Be a good enabler  where ? How much ?


----------



## beta.somchab (Jul 25, 2016)

shutterbug said:


> My Padi arrived this morning  Family photo with Batman. Ordered from Relojesdemoda
> 
> View attachment 8846978


Looks great! Hows the bezel? Is it align?


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

studiompd said:


> My guess is somewhere in the Asian market where they have popped up in summer places and relatively cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Seiko AD in Deepest darkest Glasgow.


----------



## BuckeyeTodd (May 22, 2015)

My turtles...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

BuckeyeTodd said:


> My turtles...


This pic shows how much better the PADI looks than the Pepsi model. No offense, but the black dial doesn't work for me with the Pepsi bezel insert.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Triggers Broom said:


> Seiko AD in Deepest darkest Glasgow.


Cool starting to show up in the wild!


----------



## BuckeyeTodd (May 22, 2015)

The one on the right is a Coke SRP789, no Pespi, Coke...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

BuckeyeTodd said:


> The one on the right is a Coke SRP789, no Pespi, Coke...


Well Gooooo-llyyy Sarge.....(points if you get the reference)

David


----------



## BuckeyeTodd (May 22, 2015)

Yes, Sargeant Slater. I hope you got my reference to the old Saturday Night Live skit, back when it was funny...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm certified diver so I like the PADI designation but aren't fan of the Pepsi bezel. Just my .02.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Agree 100% - something about the blue dial or even a white dial and a pepsi makes it special, whereas a black dial is meh



Dec1968 said:


> This pic shows how much better the PADI looks than the Pepsi model. No offense, but the black dial doesn't work for me with the Pepsi bezel insert.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Semper Fi Pvt. Pyle!



Dec1968 said:


> Well Gooooo-llyyy Sarge.....(points if you get the reference)
> 
> David


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Cheeseburger, cheeseburger, chip, chip

Geez we're a bunch of old geezers



BuckeyeTodd said:


> Yes, Sargeant Slater. I hope you got my reference to the old Saturday Night Live skit, back when it was funny...


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

So envious of you! :-! 

May I ask how you scored one so quickly? From a seller abroad?



BuckeyeTodd said:


> My turtles...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> Cheeseburger, cheeseburger, chip, chip
> 
> Geez we're a bunch of old geezers


Lol, first time seeing that skit - hilarious - what a cast!


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Cool starting to show up in the wild!


It;s true, Turtles come out after dark.


----------



## kevtherev (Jun 13, 2016)

Just pre-ordered one of these. I've been wanting something with a bit more color and this definitely fits the bill. Sweet looking watch!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Seiko PADI Diver's Watch Turtle SRPA21 PRE-ORDER - DePaula Jewelers | Islamorada Jewelers
> 
> I pre-ordered mine here ^^
> Good option here in USA
> ...


Thanks Buchmann69. Paid my deposit today. Awesome pre-order px, beautiful watch.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> http://depaulas.com/blogs/knowledge-center/seiko-padi-divers-watch-turtle-srpa21-pre-order
> 
> I pre-ordered mine here ^^
> Good option here in USA
> ...


Before I pay, does anyone have feedback on Depaulas? Has anyone bought from them before?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just in today , got lucky followed a link from another forum to a UK dealer who had one in stock on Sunday and here she is !


----------



## rehault69 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dino7 said:


> Just in today , got lucky followed a link from another forum to a UK dealer who had one in stock on Sunday and here she is !


Wonderful... really lucky!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G925F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

I pre-order.but in no.way will I buy at Amazon's price


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

zumzum5150 said:


> I pre-order.but in no.way will I buy at Amazon's price


I agree! Shameless price gouge


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I say to my fellow Seiko PADI enthusiasts the lines of the Sage Master Po of "Kung FU" - Patience Grasshopper"










The opportunists will prey upon those who can't hold out. The price for these I believe will settle down and the Seiko Outlets I believe will sell them below MSRP. So a little paitience is key to fiscal sanity.

It's like when I was "hot" for the Chrysler PT Cruiser when it came out, dealers were gouging those who had to have one to the tune of $30K plus for a $15K car, which at the end couldn't be given away by the dealers.

I said to myself, geez I could get a used Mercedes for less than $30K and sure enough that is what I bought instead. Thank you Chrysler Dealers! With your greed, you steered me to a better car for a lot less money and which provided excellent reliability and 5000% better resale value!



zumzum5150 said:


> I pre-order.but in no.way will I buy at Amazon's price


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Count me on the pre-order list through DePaula Jewelers, actually a great price through them compared to Amazon retailers.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

stevens315 said:


> Count me on the pre-order list through DePaula Jewelers, actually a great price through them compared to Amazon retailers.


I did the same. Can't wait for September.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

chadwright said:


> I did the same. Can't wait for September.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good on you! Can't get here fast enough. I even had a pleasant conversation with Lynn . I've never used them before so had to get to know them before I placed the order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Just collected mine. The dial, contrast looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

This will be my first Seiko! Great looking watch IMO


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

BuckeyeTodd said:


> The one on the right is a Coke SRP789, no Pespi, Coke...


Coke Zero


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

best pic of the PADI yet - you captured the dial nicely



cirdec said:


> Just collected mine. The dial, contrast looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

cirdec said:


> Just collected mine. The dial, contrast looks absolutely stunning.


Great shot of that dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giusepepe (May 18, 2016)

Nice straps on both your watches guys. What brand are those? Where can we order? Thanks.. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giusepepe (May 18, 2016)

BuckeyeTodd said:


> My turtles...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

I know on some of the reissued turtles , the bezel pip didn't line up ..
How about this Padi Version? Accuracy ?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the bracelet the same as the ones on other turtles?


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> Is the bracelet the same as the ones on other turtles?


It looks the same in the photos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

£279 in my local jewellers. Tried to post the pic I took but not enough posts!


tempting....


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Received


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dfq23 said:


> £279 in my local jewellers. Tried to post the pic I took but not enough posts!
> 
> tempting....


Do they have a website?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

lRnnan1 said:


> What does padi stand for? I do like the pepsi color combo the though


Professional Association of Diving Instructors. Centers located globally in 183 different nations/territories. 24 million dive certifications issued since it began in 1966. Worldwide headquarters located in Huntington Beach, California, USA |>


----------



## YellowDiver (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice looking version of the Turtle!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the dial a sunburst blue or flat blue?


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

ManMachine said:


> Is the dial a sunburst blue or flat blue?


Sunburst.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks. yeah it's not always obvious, depending on the camera angle.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Right, its a Special Edition with a limited release (1,300 in the US).


Where did you get the 1,300 number from?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

appleb said:


> Where did you get the 1,300 number from?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

appleb said:


> Where did you get the 1,300 number from?


Can't recall off the top of my head but that's either what the AD told me via email or I read it on their website.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

OK so we know they're available outside the US, but has anyone sourced a PADI from s US seller yet?



BuckeyeTodd said:


> My turtles...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

sfnewguy said:


> OK so we know they're available outside the US, but has anyone sourced a PADI from s US seller yet?


Nope, I'm trying, but my on-line sellar is flaking on me. So kinda bummed. His initial quote was very reasonable, maybe he's changed his mind.

EBenke


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

appleb said:


> Where did you get the 1,300 number from?


DePaulas (the AD where a few of us here have reserved them) is the one giving out that number.
Can't really verify it though.

Thanks for the tip on this AD. He said they had about 4 or 5 left when I called them Tuesday.


----------



## thraxeh (Feb 19, 2012)

I just received my PADI SRPA21 watch, its been a long time since I have bought a new Seiko(my collection consists of vintage pieces) so its been an extra exciting experience for me. I preordered from CTG Watch a few months ago when they first opened the preorders. They shipped it out to me this week with Express shipping from Hong Kong and I received it today, the package still had its original sealed plastic around the outer box.

My experience with CTG was overall really good. I noticed some people had issues with them in the past, so I thought I would put this out there to maybe calm the nerves of anyone else who has a preorder with them.

So now with that out of the way, lets get onto the watch... first impressions were great, the watch really looks really good, feels nice and as a diver should... HOWEVER... My PADI SRPA21 clearly has a misaligned chapter ring.

Very disappointing from Seiko. So I guess this issue isn't only occurring with the normal reissues, god forbid I wonder if the Zimbe has the same problem.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

thraxeh said:


> So now with that out of the way, lets get onto the watch... first impressions were great, the watch really looks really good, feels nice and as a diver should... HOWEVER... My PADI SRPA21 clearly has a misaligned chapter ring.
> 
> Very disappointing from Seiko. So I guess this issue isn't only occurring with the normal reissues, god forbid I wonder if the Zimbe has the same problem.


Chapter ring looks good from here, no?


----------



## thraxeh (Feb 19, 2012)

check the 12 o'clock marker for the chapter ring against the 12 o'clock marker on the dial, this is where the misalignment is. the ring needs to be moved to the right to bring it back into line. If Seikos dial design didn't include that line down the center of the 12 o'clock marker, the misalignment could probably be ignored.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

thraxeh said:


> check the 12 o'clock marker for the chapter ring against the 12 o'clock marker on the dial, this is where the misalignment is. the ring needs to be moved to the right to bring it back into line. If Seikos dial design didn't include that line down the center of the 12 o'clock marker, the misalignment could probably be ignored.


Ay, yessir, see it now. 'Tis a shame, turtle mis-alignment syndrome has spread into the PADI's


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Still waiting on mine from a US AD. Seems like he said September.


----------



## Rcfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Didn't care as much for the Turtle as the GMT. I picked up one of the Sun065 today and tossed a blue strap on it. I'm liking it.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

NYC Seiko Boutique says end of August for their PADIs


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Ay, yessir, see it now. 'Tis a shame, turtle mis-alignment syndrome has spread into the PADI's


Is this considered aligned? Cos it seems a bit misaligned.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

My chapter ring also slightly misaligned.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> OK so we know they're available outside the US, but has anyone sourced a PADI from s US seller yet?


Here you go. Ordered one myself last night. They have a 20% off code at the top of the page. Hope that works for you.

Seiko Mens Blue Silver Tone Bracelet Watch - JCPenney


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

winwood said:


> Here you go. Ordered one myself last night. They have a 20% off code at the top of the page. Hope that works for you.
> 
> Seiko Mens Blue Silver Tone Bracelet Watch - JCPenney


Thanks, code's only giving me 10% off. Getting taxed as well. Not a bad price though since I think you get free returns if its mis-aligned.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Is this considered aligned? Cos it seems a bit misaligned.


From this angle, chapter ring looks ok, bezel insert seems a little off, like a hair. Maybe take another pic straight on?



chickenlittle said:


> My chapter ring also slightly misaligned.
> 
> View attachment 9045178


Hard to tell at this angle too, but the chapter does look a hair off.

Both of your PADI's look good otherwise, congrats!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

The PADI Turtle has design DNA from the 6139-6002 chronograph made in the Seventies with the blue sunburst dial and red second and chrono hands. Look for the value of the PADI Turtle in the Japanese watch collector's market to increase as time passes.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

banderor said:


> The PADI Turtle has design DNA from the 6139-6002 chronograph made in the Seventies with the blue sunburst dial and red second and chrono hands. Look for the value of the PADI Turtle in the Japanese watch collector's market to increase as time passes.
> 
> View attachment 9046698


Only if you have one that is 'Misaligned', which by the looks of things you'll be just fine.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Is this considered aligned? Cos it seems a bit misaligned.


Hard to say from that angle. Can you take a shot from directly on top and a few others?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, code's only giving me 10% off. Getting taxed as well. Not a bad price though since I think you get free returns if its mis-aligned.


GOSHOP33 is code for 20%


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> GOSHOP33 is code for 20%


That's what I entered, only getting about 50$off

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

diver1954 said:


> Only if you have one that is 'Misaligned', which by the looks of things you'll be just fine.


Chapter ring alignment issues with modern Seiko diver watches is part of the "joy" of being a Seiko watch collector. Even Marinemaster 300m diver watches that retail for over $2k can have these issues. All part of the fun of being a Seiko watch fan. Watchmaker Spencer Klein says in this YouTube video (at 5:15) that the chapter ring has a little button that fits into a hole at 12 o'clock, and it's not a tight fit, so the chapter ring can shift.

Seiko watch jockeys like Mr. Klein, or Northeast Watch Works, can get things straightened out for you.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

studiompd said:


> That's what I entered, only getting about 50$off
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


What you might want to do is wait and see if the price changes. When I ordered the price was $393 and they had a coupon code to enter which got me out the door with tax at $348 shipped. Now with that said the watch is not in my hand yet so I'll see what they send me.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

winwood said:


> Here you go. Ordered one myself last night. They have a 20% off code at the top of the page. Hope that works for you.
> 
> Seiko Mens Blue Silver Tone Bracelet Watch - JCPenney


what I love is the truth in advertising ....I swear the watch in the photos on JCPenny's sight has chapter ring alignment issue... real lol... looked again.. yeah it is off 100% ~ sure.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

studiompd said:


> From this angle, chapter ring looks ok, bezel insert seems a little off, like a hair. Maybe take another pic straight on?
> 
> Hard to tell at this angle too, but the chapter does look a hair off.
> 
> Both of your PADI's look good otherwise, congrats!


Adjusted the bezel a little for alignment. Here's another shot from my phone cam.

Any ceramic bezel insert for the PADI?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks good to me don't you think?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like Sears has it as well. enter code sears35off300 gets you 35 off. 
Sears.com


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I don't really see the misalignment.

But where are you guys getting these from outside the US?



Dec1968 said:


> Hard to say from that angle. Can you take a shot from directly on top and a few others?
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Looks good to me don't you think?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Chapter seems to be a little little off. Won't realize it if you don't scrutinize it.

Bezel is ok.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> I don't really see the misalignment.
> 
> But where are you guys getting these from outside the US?


Got it from an AD in Singapore.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Heads up! Just paid the balance from De Paula's, should arrive by the end of the week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Heads up! Just paid the balance from De Paula's, should arrive by the end of the week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I expect many pics when it arrives!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Heads up! Just paid the balance from De Paula's, should arrive by the end of the week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got their email as well. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Got their email as well. Thanks again for the tip.


+1. Tip of the cap to you Rob.


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

Got the heads up email from DePaulas as well, but no option to pay yet...


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the Sears tip. They said they will be shipping this Friday, Aug 19!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

alexir said:


> Got the heads up email from DePaulas as well, but no option to pay yet...


Same here.


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

mekenical said:


> Same here.


Ditto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Invoice received from DePaula's and paid!


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Invoice received from DePaula's and paid!


Same here, should ship on Wednesday


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Invoice paid here too. Finally ;-).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey guys. I've never worn a bracelet before and figured I'd give this Padi bracelet a go. Does sizing a Seiko require a specific size tool or will any kit do? Many kits on eBay, not sure where to start. Thanks.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Received my email from DePaula's as well. Paid a little extra for overnight shipping because impatience is a virtue, right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

"In Transit"...

Due Thursday. Oh, the agony! ;-)


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Well, Spoke to Lynn and got mine shipped to my work via the preferred shipping method. 
I can't wait for it to arrive. Definitely looking forward to seeing all the pics. Crossing finger
the misalignment on the bezel won't be to off when I get mine.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Really beautiful watch. Been noticing the misaligned chapter ring pics on Turtles in general and thats what has held me up on pulling the trigger. Maybe its my ocd but spending over $300 I want better alignment. My skx007 is spot on. Come on Seiko tune up those robots and fix it.



thraxeh said:


> I just received my PADI SRPA21 watch, its been a long time since I have bought a new Seiko(my collection consists of vintage pieces) so its been an extra exciting experience for me. I preordered from CTG Watch a few months ago when they first opened the preorders. They shipped it out to me this week with Express shipping from Hong Kong and I received it today, the package still had its original sealed plastic around the outer box.
> 
> My experience with CTG was overall really good. I noticed some people had issues with them in the past, so I thought I would put this out there to maybe calm the nerves of anyone else who has a preorder with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

marco escobar said:


> Come on Seiko tune up those robots and fix it.


Seiko/Epson demonstrated its new S250 series force sensor for six-axis and SCARA robots at AUTOMATICA 2016 in Munich in June. Perhaps the improved feel force, now down to 0.1 N "allowing the robots to automate complex tasks such as precisely assembling delicate components" will solve the misaligned chapter ring issue going forward. 

Epson Video from AUTOMATICA 2016 on YouTube >>


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Paul Ramon said:


> Hey guys. I've never worn a bracelet before and figured I'd give this Padi bracelet a go. Does sizing a Seiko require a specific size tool or will any kit do? Many kits on eBay, not sure where to start. Thanks.


Not sure a specific kit is required. The key tools are a pin pusher (aka watch link remover, $6.00 on Jeff Bezos' site), a pair of pliers (sometimes required to pull pin the rest of the way out, $1.00 at dollar store), a thumbtack (to push in the collars if it is Monster style, .035 cents), and - with Seiko - a boatload of frustration tolerance (priceless).

If this is your first bracelet, I would advise taking it to your local jeweler, etc. and make sure you tell them it is a pin and collar system and double check that they have experience with them. If they hesitate at all, go to the next place. I have sized many, many of these but I remember all too well that the p.i.a. quotient of the first ones (scratched links, lost collars, etc.) definitely complicated the new watch experience. Personally, I would save the d.i.y. efforts for a lower end Seiko. Good Luck.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Not sure a specific kit is required. The key tools are a pin pusher (aka watch link remover, $6.00 on Jeff Bezos' site), a pair of pliers (sometimes required to pull pin the rest of the way out, $1.00 at dollar store), a thumbtack (to push in the collars if it is Monster style, .035 cents), and - with Seiko - a boatload of frustration tolerance (priceless).
> 
> If this is your first bracelet, I would advise taking it to your local jeweler, etc. and make sure you tell them it is a pin and collar system and double check that they have experience with them. If they hesitate at all, go to the next place. I have sized many, many of these but I remember all too well that the p.i.a. quotient of the first ones (scratched links, lost collars, etc.) definitely complicated the new watch experience. Personally, I would save the d.i.y. efforts for a lower end Seiko. Good Luck.




Thank You. Advice taken!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Professional Association of Diving Instructors. The world's leading scuba diver training organization.

Best,
C.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

And all of this time I was sure it was.....
P - Positively
A - Awesome
D - Diver's
I - Instrument

My mistake

EBenke


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Paid the invoice from DePaulas. Now the wait .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: NEW Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle - DD sapphire crystal*

Check out my new DD sapphire fitted to PADI SRPA21
Alex aka Mr Crystal


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: NEW Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle - DD sapphire crystal*



MrCrystal said:


> Check out my new DD sapphire fitted to PADI SRPA21
> Alex aka Mr Crystal
> 
> View attachment 9074098


Looks great

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

*Re: NEW Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle - DD sapphire crystal*



MrCrystal said:


> Check out my new DD sapphire fitted to PADI SRPA21
> Alex aka Mr Crystal
> 
> View attachment 9074098


Nice looking DD!

Just to check... Any water proof testing done after installation of the DD?


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: NEW Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle - DD sapphire crystal*



MrCrystal said:


> Check out my new DD sapphire fitted to PADI SRPA21
> Alex aka Mr Crystal
> 
> View attachment 9074098


Excellent upgrade, should of come with Sapphire.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

That DD sapphire looks sweet.

My Padi says Hi









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Got my tracking number! But my sons getting married and I'll be out of town. Can't wait to see it when I get home.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

mekenical said:


> Got my tracking number! But my sons getting married and I'll be out of town. Can't wait to see it when I get home.


FYI, if you are using FedEx or UPS, the package can be rerouted through their website under track package options.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> FYI, if you are using FedEx or UPS, the package can be rerouted through their website under track package options.


Thanks....it's coming USPS, I appreciate it though.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine is here from Sears already. It was not supposed to ship till Friday. I need to size it before I take a wrist shot. Very nice watch!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

incontrol said:


> Mine is here from Sears already. It was not supposed to ship till Friday. I need to size it before I take a wrist shot. Very nice watch!


For the record, can you take a picture if your watch box? There is a confusion whether the market will get blue padi box or standard white.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> For the record, can you take a picture if your watch box? There is a confusion whether the market will get blue padi box or standard white.


>>>(Incontrol)
If that is a straight on shot, if so you have an alignment issue, looking at the overhang all the way around it looks straight on. Where are these assembled, Japan or some other country.


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

diver1954 said:


> >>>(Incontrol)
> If that is a straight on shot, if so you have an alignment issue, looking at the overhang all the way around it looks straight on. Where are these assembled, Japan or some other country.


Every promo pic I've seen for the PADI seemed to have the signature Seiko chapter ring alignment issue. I'm also interested in which box it came in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Well looks like UPS 3day delivery.. Would be awesome if I got it Friday..


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Purchases from Sears are dropped shipped by Seiko of America in NJ & come in a white box.

I guess I got lucky....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Kjo43 said:


> Purchases from Sears are dropped shipped by Seiko of America in NJ & come in a white box.
> 
> I guess I got lucky....
> 
> ...


Close enough I guess


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Kjo43 said:


> Purchases from Sears are dropped shipped by Seiko of America in NJ & come in a white box.
> 
> I guess I got lucky....
> 
> ...


Yes, mine came in a white outer and inner box.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the special blue PADI box? Pics?


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is another picture of the chapter ring alignment.










Mine looks like a dial alignment problem. Not too bad.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

I just started a campaign on bringing the blue PADI box to US market on Change.org. once we collect enough signatures the email will go to the Seiko USA customer relations contact.
Read more about it here and sign up.
https://www.change.org/p/klefebvre-...ium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> I just started a campaign on bringing the blue PADI box to US market on Change.org. once we collect enough signatures the email will go to the Seiko USA customer relations contact.
> Read more about it here and sign up.
> https://www.change.org/p/klefebvre-...ium=email&utm_campaign=share_email_responsive


Signed up #5 on the list


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Signed up. But this beautiful PADI arrived today. Rubber strap in transit, so it will have to wait a couple of days. The chapter ring looks spot on however.









E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Signed up. But this beautiful PADI arrive today.


Looks great, like how the hour markers look vintage tan color in your picture. Congrats!


----------



## BuckeyeTodd (May 22, 2015)

Looks like American market ones, like the one from Sears, say Mov't Japan on the dial while the ones from elsewhere, like mine from Singapore, do not.


----------



## iridemotorcycles (Jul 18, 2016)

greenboy7711 said:


> i doubt will be popular in india. Padi = fart


Wait, so these are the Turtle Fart and Tuna Fart models?! Seriously, is this how watches get their nicknames?

Both look beautiful. Are the Tuna GMTs not available yet, or no one is buying? Would like to see more.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Has anyone gotten the special blue PADI box? Pics?


What's the special blue PADI box? Mine is black.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> What's the special blue PADI box? Mine is black.


You've got the SE box. Nice!

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## beta.somchab (Jul 25, 2016)

All these misalignment issues from seiko are a pain in the arse. Just terrible. I get that they're entry level watches but cmon man! Get it together. Hows the alignment from the blue boxes? Any better?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

beta.somchab said:


> All these misalignment issues from seiko are a pain in the arse. Just terrible. I get that they're entry level watches but cmon man! Get it together. Hows the alignment from the blue boxes? Any better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Also happens to $1000+ Seikos, $2000+ Tudors, etc, etc...


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Misalignment is a common word used when your talking Seiko, absolutely
pi$$ poor QC. Send your watch back to the CEO direct with a letter, instant results then.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

diver1954 said:


> Misalignment is a common word used when your talking Seiko, absolutely
> pi$$ poor QC. Send your watch back to the CEO direct with a letter, instant results then.


His name is Susumu Kawanishi, Seiko USA and he can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It arrived early!
Dial is stunning!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> It arrived early!
> Dial is stunning!
> View attachment 9091098
> 
> ...


Looks great! You went through DePaula correct? Which box did ya get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

stevens315 said:


> Looks great! You went through DePaula correct? Which box did ya get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, DePaula Jewelers. Very satisfied with the transaction, great price, fast and free shipping.

And it's the standard white box Seiko is using in N America 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Agree spoke with Lynn great experience. Mine gets here tomorrow, can't wait. Really wished they had done the black box but still pumped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

$330.75 + tax, free shipping at JCPenney, using coupon GOSHOP33, 3 year Seiko warranty.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Mine on nato


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

So it's confirmed that US shipments did not get the special PADI box correct?
That's a shame.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I don't get all the angst over a special box, especially on a $300 watch. It's either going in the attic or the trash, they take up too much space for daily storage imo, and I can't imagine it affects resale.

Nice watch. It's high on my radar for a weekend wearer.

Best,
Christopher


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Alberto Sequera said:


> $330.75 + tax, free shipping at JCPenney, using coupon GOSHOP33, 3 year Seiko warranty.


All sold out. COngrats to those that scored. Great deal considering easier to return if not happy.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


>














Riddim Driven said:


> Diameter: 47.5mm


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Is it just me or the chrome accents around the indices really muted? In all the closeups I've seen, the chrome accents are barely visible unlike the Sumo/Tuna where the chrome accents really make the dial pop (and give it a $$$ look).

JCP (probably had the best price with the 30% code) is now sold out. However, I've started seeing more US sellers stocking this up so gonna wait for a deal or coupon.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

I received mine from DaPaula's today. It came in a white box, which I'm okay with as it'll go in the giant stack of watch boxes in the top of my closet and I'll never see it again.

My chapter ring is badly misaligned.

Overall the watch is amazing. I love the sunburst dial, red minute hand and applied markers. Despite being 45mm, it wears incredibly well. Very comfortable size. I also like that the second hand is polished metal on the tip as apposed to the white paint on the 009.

It took three jewelers before I found someone who could resize the bracelet because of that collar system. Overall the bracelet is disappointing. Outside of the pain of sizing, it's rattles more than I'd like.

The bezel is the only other disappointing part. It's difficult to turn and the click feels really cheap. See Steinhart for a good example of how a bezel should click.

Despite those complaints I'm in love with this watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Slight misalignment on my dial but I love this watch!


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Also I didn't realize it has drilled lugs. That's a very nice touch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

Received mine from DePaula's yesterday as well. Couldn't see any misalignments on the dial/bezel/chapter ring, and I looked carefully. Looks perfect to me. Will stop looking so I don't start seeing things  

The pin and collar bracelet was a pain to resize, took me almost an hour. I wonder if there are any dedicated tools specifically made for this out there (besides using a ball pen and the like). 

Really love the watch!! Something with the shape and the colors really came together beautifully here.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

alexir said:


> The pin and collar bracelet was a pain to resize, took me almost an hour. I wonder if there are any dedicated tools specifically made for this out there (besides using a ball pen and the like).


Funny you should ask. Just posted about the dedicated Seiko S-926 bracelet sizing tool that has special bits for re-installing pins that use collars. 

See the other PADI Turtle thread. Link >>>


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

https://www.padi.com/

Professional Association of Diving Instructors


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

banderor said:


> Funny you should ask. Just posted about the dedicated Seiko S-926 bracelet sizing tool that has special bits for re-installing pins that use collars.
> 
> See the other PADI Turtle thread. Link >>>


Thanks, very helpful! Will probably get one with my next seiko, as the PADI is already sized. I firmly believe in using the right tool for any given job.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

alexir said:


> Really love the watch!! Something with the shape and the colors really came together beautifully here.


X2 here!

I'm swapping the metal bracelet for a navy blue strap.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I just swapped my bracelet for this rubber strap with red stitching.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

incontrol said:


> I just swapped my bracelet for this rubber strap with red stitching.


I'd like the same but with a blue strap.

EBenke


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Just arrived from DePaula. Chapter ring is just a sliver off at 12, guess I consider that close to perfect for Seiko. Almost lucked out with bracelet sizing, came close out of the box but I'll probably take a link or two out to snug it up a bit more. I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks to you Paul, I had to go ahead and size mine and get it on the wrist.









EBenke


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

ebenke said:


> I'd like the same but with a blue strap.
> 
> EBenke


I agree, but I don't have a blue rubber strap yet.


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

Seeing the blue straps makes me want to add one . Still in the bracelet, really happy with the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

I love how the dial changes color in different environments and lighting conditions


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

That dial is exactly what the turtle reissues needed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> Just arrived from DePaula. Chapter ring is just a sliver off at 12, guess I consider that close to perfect for Seiko. Almost lucked out with bracelet sizing, came close out of the box but I'll probably take a link or two out to snug it up a bit more. I'm liking it a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9107234


Mine is from DePaulas too. I was hoping they would check that! If they did, we probably wouldn't have our right now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

chadwright said:


> I received mine from DaPaula's today. It came in a white box, which I'm okay with as it'll go in the giant stack of watch boxes in the top of my closet and I'll never see it again.
> 
> My chapter ring is badly misaligned.
> 
> ...


I have the same complaints! I'm thinking I shouldn't have gotten rid of my Monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's really interesting to hear someone say Seiko could learn from Steinhart on bezel action. I can't wait to get mine now.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> It's really interesting to hear someone say Seiko could learn from Steinhart on bezel action. I can't wait to get mine now.


The bezel action on mine is silky smooth. For $350 it really is very smooth with 120 distinct clicks.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It's really interesting to hear someone say Seiko could learn from Steinhart on bezel action. I can't wait to get mine now.


It's all opinion but the two Steinhart divers I own have a very distinct click when turning the bezel. The PADI turtle feels very different. Just not my preference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a question.. Does the PADI fit a 7" wrist. Can some of you show an image of the watch on 7" wrist or less than 7"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

ceebee said:


> I have a question.. Does the PADI fit a 7" wrist. Can some of you show an image of the watch on 7" wrist or less than 7"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












My wrist is around 7" I think. It's very comfortable on my wrist. The 45mm worried me as my comfort zone is 38-42, but the cushion case really is an incredible design. It doesn't wear anywhere close to 45mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ceebee said:


> I have a question.. Does the PADI fit a 7" wrist. Can some of you show an image of the watch on 7" wrist or less than 7"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ceebee -- You show that you have a Turtle re-issue in your sig? Nothing different about the PADI. It's still the same buddy. 
Should fit you better than any of your other watches. The 6309 & re-issue are the most comfortable of any watch I've owned. Flat 7" wrist here.

RD


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> ceebee -- You show that you have a Turtle re-issue in your sig? Nothing different about the PADI. It's still the same buddy.
> Should fit you better than any of your other watches. The 6309 & re-issue are the most comfortable of any watch I've owned. Flat 7" wrist here.
> 
> RD


Hi RD,

Sorry everybody, please forgive my ignorance. I love my turtle re-issue and it fits like a glove. I was wondering why others were showing their reissue turtle when I was asking about the PADI. I did not realize the re-issue turtle was 45mm, I guess because it fit so well. 
That answers my question and a PADI it will be

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't even realize it was 45mm! It doesn't wear that big for my little wrist. I will have to say it fits me better on a rubber. I'm selling mine because I just can't get into the case shape. I love everything else about it. My main reason for buying it was that I'm a scuba diver and I was certified by PADI.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

That dial. The PADI works well on a NATO too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just put in my order at DePaula's. I was never a big fan of seiko bracelets (on their lower end models anyway).....what are yall going with? I saw few natos but I think the PADI would be too thick for a skinny nato? Isofrane would be killer but outta my 'strap' budget .....I have some used leather straps that I might pair mine for now and then look at options later. I just hope I luck out with the chapter ring issue (I'm not a perfectionist for a watch in this price range but would appreciate a little better QC from a established watch company like Seiko!).


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there any difference in the specs of the Padi vs the other turtles? Looks pretty great regardless.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

SSingh1975 said:


> Just put in my order at DePaula's. I was never a big fan of seiko bracelets (on their lower end models anyway).....what are yall going with? I saw few natos but I think the PADI would be too thick for a skinny nato? Isofrane would be killer but outta my 'strap' budget .....I have some used leather straps that I might pair mine for now and then look at options later. I just hope I luck out with the chapter ring issue (I'm not a perfectionist for a watch in this price range but would appreciate a little better QC from a established watch company like Seiko!).


Outside of sizing issues, the bracelet is comfortable. Strapcode sells replacement bracelets that are good quality. I have one on my 009 and love it. It works well on a NATO (that's what I've had it on all day) as well as rubber and leather.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

kingcobbler said:


> Is there any difference in the specs of the Padi vs the other turtles? Looks pretty great regardless.


I don't think there is any difference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

chadwright said:


> kingcobbler said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any difference in the specs of the Padi vs the other turtles? Looks pretty great regardless.
> ...


Thanks Chad. If I ever pull the trigger on a turtle it's Padi all the way


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

SSingh1975 said:


> Just put in my order at DePaula's. I was never a big fan of seiko bracelets (on their lower end models anyway).....what are yall going with? I saw few natos but I think the PADI would be too thick for a skinny nato? Isofrane would be killer but outta my 'strap' budget .....I have some used leather straps that I might pair mine for now and then look at options later. I just hope I luck out with the chapter ring issue (I'm not a perfectionist for a watch in this price range but would appreciate a little better QC from a established watch company like Seiko!).


Order up a 22mm strap from Borealis, they are fantastic for the money.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

SSingh1975 said:


> Just put in my order at DePaula's. I was never a big fan of seiko bracelets (on their lower end models anyway).....what are yall going with? I saw few natos but I think the PADI would be too thick for a skinny nato? Isofrane would be killer but outta my 'strap' budget .....I have some used leather straps that I might pair mine for now and then look at options later. I just hope I luck out with the chapter ring issue (I'm not a perfectionist for a watch in this price range but would appreciate a little better QC from a established watch company like Seiko!).


Why buy an Iso? Padi on Borealis rubber, $25.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

kingcobbler said:


> Is there any difference in the specs of the Padi vs the other turtles? Looks pretty great regardless.


Bragging rights!!!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

kingcobbler said:


> Is there any difference in the specs of the Padi vs the other turtles? Looks pretty great regardless.


With the PADI version, you can dive deeper, stay longer and you'll use less air!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Can someone please confirm or post pic of the hour markers?* As in if the hour indices are chrome accented or not? *I think back when I read the original PADI announcement, this was supposed to be one of the minor differences between
the 'regular' turtles and the PADI version. I almost thought I saw a macro shot online a while back where it confirmed that but I can't find it anymore.

Thanks.


----------



## stevens315 (Jul 7, 2016)

SSingh1975 said:


> Can someone please confirm or post pic of the hour markers?* As in if the hour indices are chrome accented or not? *I think back when I read the original PADI announcement, this was supposed to be one of the minor differences between
> the 'regular' turtles and the PADI version. I almost thought I saw a macro shot online a while back where it confirmed that but I can't find it anymore.
> 
> Thanks.


Tried to zoom in best I could. They are chrome accented but it's subtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Totally agree with this. I was about to get the isofrane until I came across the borealis rubber strap. Bang for bucks! No regrets.












Paul Ramon said:


> Why buy an Iso? Padi on Borealis rubber, $25.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9117162


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love this bad boy:-!



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Why buy an Iso? Padi on Borealis rubber, $25.


Even cheaper $18.90 free shipping The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## beta.somchab (Jul 25, 2016)

Purchased from the UK. Got the blue box, no "movt japan" on the dail. So if you feel like you missed out on the blue box, you got the movt japan text. Great watch. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Agree - who cares - does anyone keep their watches in the original box? I would have no room if I kept all of my watches in the original box.

Boxes go into a larger box and kept in storage in the basement.



charliekilo98 said:


> I don't get all the angst over a special box, especially on a $300 watch. It's either going in the attic or the trash, they take up too much space for daily storage imo, and I can't imagine it affects resale.
> 
> Nice watch. It's high on my radar for a weekend wearer.
> 
> ...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Got mine from DePaula's as well.

Slight chapter ring alignment issue just like on my 775. 
Perhaps an upgrade to double dome sapphire is a good excuse for getting it corrected.

The hand-winding felt/sounded off though compared to the 775. Maybe it needs to break in?


----------



## alexir (Jul 3, 2015)

Switched to a navy color nato strap. Looks great and I think I prefer this to the metal bracelet.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I JUST RECEIVED MINE 1.5 HOURS AGO.

I like everything about this watch except the bracelet... So i put my Band R Band Leather Nato strap and i think it really looks handsome on it...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ceebee said:


> I have a question.. Does the PADI fit a 7" wrist. Can some of you show an image of the watch on 7" wrist or less than 7"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7"









David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## ckamp (Oct 26, 2013)

Navy NATO looks great! Im going to try a navy perlon next..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Finally came in..lovin it..


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: NEW Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle - DD sapphire crystal*



slow_mo said:


> Nice looking DD!
> 
> Just to check... Any water proof testing done after installation of the DD?


Yes sure - 100% good to original water resist spec - tested thoroughly during development - if not I would not sell it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## jbossolo (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine got here yesterday, on DB hydro strap.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Can't wait for a AR coated sapphire mod on mine ! Probably the only upgrade I'll ever need. And put it on a quality vanilla rubber strap and I'm done with dive watches for a year or two (famous last words!).


----------



## v1vne (Apr 28, 2016)

I just received a tracking number from Mimos Jewelry and watches in Long Beach, Ca.,
for the PADI I ordered.
https://mimosjewelry.com/
Better price then Sears, or J.C. Penny.
Free shipping, no tax and a SRP777 Turtle strap.
Serial number is 6700 July 2016 last two numbers are under 70, I saw one that the last three was 248.
Rumor control from Mimo is that the U.S.A. will only receive 1000 PADI Turtles.
I also saw serial numbers starting with 66, June 2016.
If anyone has, has or seen a PADI Turtle with a Serial number over 500, or (66500,67500).
I think a lot of people would like to know if it is limited, or is Seiko going to sell as many as they can.
Please advise about any seial numbers over 500.

If you call Mimo, tell him V1VNE, referred you, call for best deals. Web site only shows retail price.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

georgy said:


>


Ha ha - Well done! Exquisite! I was waiting for the first one of these to show. I immediately thought of the same. I love the Pepsi PADI dial, & bezel, but "pepsi's" don't stay in the group very long for some reason.

So now tell us what you did. Looks like sapphire crystal, and where is the bezel insert from please. Was it a straight swap from a blue "turtle"....... or ;-)

Good one!

RD


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha - Well done! Exquisite! I was waiting for the first one of these to show. I immediately thought of the same. I love the Pepsi PADI dial, & bezel, but "pepsi's" don't stay in the group very long for some reason.
> 
> So now tell us what you did. Looks like sapphire crystal, and where is the bezel insert from please. Was it a straight swap from a blue "turtle"....... or ;-)
> 
> ...


Change the crystal to double domed sapphire, and thd insert as well... And both from yobokies.

Thanks Riddim.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

georgy said:


> Change the crystal to double domed sapphire, and thd insert as well... And both from yobokies.
> 
> Thanks Riddim.


Brilliant! Good ole "yobokies". I like his domed sapphire crystals best. They seem to be more "live" somehow. 

I spent enough modding a pair of 6309's & many SKX's. Swore off that aspect of watchery now, but wouldn't hesitate to make that change if I hadn't surpassed the phase LOL

Thanks & enjoy!

RD


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Brilliant! Good ole "yobokies". I like his domed sapphire crystals best. They seem to be more "live" somehow.
> 
> I spent enough modding a pair of 6309's & many SKX's. Swore off that aspect of watchery now, but wouldn't hesitate to make that change if I hadn't surpassed the phase LOL
> 
> ...


I like the new padi watch... But when I got it, the first day I felt like something's missin... That's why I made the mod.. 
Again, thanks Riddim.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh man, I finally took my watch out from DePaula's to take a good look at it, and it has a very visible white particle or mark on the chapter ring under the glass, to the right of the 12 o'clock marker.

It's too big to ignore and ruins the dial as I zero in on it each time I look.
Writing them today to see what can be done, but I fear they won't have any more stock...


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

georgy said:


>


What perfect package you got there, it's got that look.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Oh man, I finally took my watch out from DePaula's to take a good look at it, and it has a very visible white particle or mark on the chapter ring under the glass, to the right of the 12 o'clock marker.
> 
> It's too big to ignore and ruins the dial as I zero in on it each time I look.
> Writing them today to see what can be done, but I fear they won't have any more stock...


Here's a picture for reference.


__
https://flic.kr/p/KxHtUQ


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

v1vne said:


> I just received a tracking number from Mimos Jewelry and watches in Long Beach, Ca.,
> for the PADI I ordered.
> https://mimosjewelry.com/
> Better price then Sears, or J.C. Penny.
> ...


I have 670707. This is SPECIAL EDITION but I don't think that it is a numbered edition.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

v1vne said:


> I just received a tracking number from Mimos Jewelry and watches in Long Beach, Ca.,
> for the PADI I ordered.
> https://mimosjewelry.com/
> Better price then Sears, or J.C. Penny.
> ...





Pro Diver said:


> I have 670707. This is SPECIAL EDITION but I don't think that it is a numbered edition.


And mine (which I'm exchanging) is 671074.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> And mine (which I'm exchanging) is 671074.


Good call on the exchange, couldnt handle dust under the crystal. Who'd you buy from?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

If you are in West Los Angeles area, Seiko store on Olympic and Sepulveda is selling the watch for 35% discount for credit card purchase and 45% cash discount.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TOPTISHKIN said:


> If you are in West Los Angeles area, Seiko store on Olympic and Sepulveda is selling the watch for 35% discount for credit card purchase and 45% cash discount.


45% off of what price?


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

studiompd said:


> 45% off of what price?


Msrp


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Good call on the exchange, couldnt handle dust under the crystal. Who'd you buy from?


DePaula's.
I already contacted them and they're good with doing an exchange so that's good news.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

diver1954 said:


> What perfect package you got there, it's got that look.


Cheers.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got mine in today.


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9134634
> 
> 
> View attachment 9134642
> ...


Where did you get that NATO?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

chadwright said:


> Where did you get that NATO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cincy strap works

"Key West" strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Tried the PADI on at the official Seiko boutique in NYC today – chapter ring was laughably out of alignment, and the sales guy didn't seem to even notice. Insanely beautiful dial, bummer about the ring. This is definitely my Seiko, as I'm a PADI-certified diver, but guess the search continues for my own.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Returned from holiday today to find a box on my office desk, opened it up to find my new PADI diver, definitely took the sting out of the 900+ emails I've had to go through all morning. Mine has a very slight misalignment but nothing to get all worked up about, and besides it's something that can be addressed if I get the crystal swapped out for an aftermarket DD offering. Haven't taken the wrapping off yet but seems to fit great on my 7.25" wrist. Also came with the LE PADI box which is a nice touch.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

if you have time and wheels go the Seiko Outlet store in Elizabeth, NJ which is close to Newark Airport. They had some PADIs. I got mine there and specifically asked the Manager to pick out one which was aligned the best. He only had 2 left from the 10 he got last weekend , but you never know.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> if you have time and wheels go the Seiko Outlet store in Elizabeth, NJ which is close to Newark Airport. They had some PADIs. I got mine there and specifically asked the Manager to pick out one which was aligned the best. He only had 2 left from the 10 he got last weekend , but you never know.


Did he have the white box or LE box?


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got mine from DePaula's today....LOVE the watch. Seiko couldn't have had done it any better with the metallic blue dial with pepsi bezel !!

And yes...the markers are chrome accented but it's very faint (looks like it's not polished at all like Orient/VSA divers :-(). Mine's running a little fast but that's typical of Seiko movements in this price range and it breaks in just fine after a week of wear (from my own experience).

The bracelet is surprisingly decent but it's too much 'bling' considering this is a large dive watch (for my 6.75" wrist). Currently on a 6mm padded Bob calf strap but will be ordering a 22mm black leather nato tomorrow.

Future upgrade would be a AR coated sapphire and that'd be it. It will be hard to switch to anything other than this for weekend wear now ;-)!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I got mine! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Getting mine on Saturday from AD in Toronto. Can't wait. Manager promised to put one aside that has proper alignment. 
I'm guessing my SKX009 will have to go. Too similar in appearance and the PADI having far superior movement and the SKX being too small, pretty much no chance for the 009 to stay.. sigh


----------



## chadwright (Feb 28, 2015)

ogadjim said:


> Getting mine on Saturday from AD in Toronto. Can't wait. Manager promised to put one aside that has proper alignment.
> I'm guessing my SKX009 will have to go. Too similar in appearance and the PADI having far superior movement and the SKX being too small, pretty much no chance for the 009 to stay.. sigh


The only reason I'm keeping my 009 is because it was my first mechanical watch ever. Hard to see it getting the nod over the PADI though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

sfnewguy said:


> if you have time and wheels go the Seiko Outlet store in Elizabeth, NJ which is close to Newark Airport. They had some PADIs. I got mine there and specifically asked the Manager to pick out one which was aligned the best. He only had 2 left from the 10 he got last weekend , but you never know.


Was thinking of dropping by there. How do their prices compare vs. online?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shelfcompact said:


> Here's a picture for reference.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KxHtUQ


Yeah, it's there.

Just get a sapphire crystal put in and resolve it.


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

I wish all of these reissues didn't have the Propsex logo on them. It's the only thing that ruins it.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

Got the padi turtle yesterday, funny thing is I ordered the SUN065. It came in the SUN065 box but surprise it was the wrong watch inside. Little disappointed and it's going back today but kinda neat I got to Handel and see the turtle in person. Def not for me, I was on the fence for a bit but seeing it in person seals the deal for the SUN065.


----------



## RFCII (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

My first automatic diver. Purchased locally.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

I have to say the lume is pretty good as well.


----------



## Full of Days (Apr 25, 2011)

that's the most patriotic watch I've seen.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Full of Days said:


> that's the most patriotic watch I've seen.


For lots of countries!


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Just got this yesterday









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Love mine on the rubber! 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Perfect strap for the PADI:-!

The just released CRC!

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxiccrc?variant=24172689729



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

After watching this thread for what seems like months, mine has finally arrived at AZ Fine Time. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Perfect strap for the PADI:-!
> 
> The just released CRC!
> 
> ...


Totally agree, great combo. I was unsure if it would be a good match with the lighter shades of blue ok the dial but Terry reassured me it would be a great match. He's awesome and so is that strap!

For now on a blue 284.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^thanks desquared24!!!

That 284 looks great on your PADI:-! Agreed! Terry is great to work with and his CS is as good as it gets IMO!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9169906
> 
> 
> View attachment 9169914
> ...


That is the best Nato strap I have seen for the Padi Turtle. It's perfect. Well done.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That is the best Nato strap I have seen for the Padi Turtle. It's perfect. Well done.


Yes it is and I just had mine delivered!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> After watching this thread for what seems like months, mine has finally arrived at AZ Fine Time. Can't wait to check it out.


I'm not impressed with AZFT since Joe left. They still haven't shipped my watch. This isn't the first time I've noticed significantly poorer service. I don't like it.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I'm not impressed with AZFT since Joe left. They still haven't shipped my watch. This isn't the first time I've noticed significantly poorer service. I don't like it.


Wow, when did he leave? I thought he would be there for a very long time.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

incontrol said:


> Yes it is and I just had mine delivered!


Would you mind sending a link on where to order? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

incontrol said:


> Wow, when did he leave? I thought he would be there for a very long time.


Quite a while back now. Seems like last Fall maybe.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Would you mind sending a link on where to order? Please advise. Thank you.


Cincystrapworks.com

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

phthano said:


> I wish all of these reissues didn't have the Propsex logo on them. It's the only thing that ruins it.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


What's wrong with the Prospex logo if you don't mind me asking? I don't mind it at all. Loving my new PADI. Truly is a great watch. I set it last Saturday and in almost 6 days it's been running 10 sec fast. It's less than +2 sec a day. Only my Sub has a better accuracy than this but not by much and Rolex promises their superlative chronometers to be -2 +2 sec a day. You are paying a whole lot different kind of money for them too though.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

incontrol said:


> Wow, when did he leave? I thought he would be there for a very long time.


I called today asking where the hell my invoice is so that they can ship it. Excuses, excuses, excuses.

This is definitely the last watch I will buy from there. I don't recall ever having this bad of service.

They claimed that because I only put a deposit, that I was way down the list. OK, so why when I put my deposit down in like April did you not just say I'll be at the bottom for not paying a mystery price? There was no price. There was no list. It's just horrible service and excuses.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I called today asking where the hell my invoice is so that they can ship it. Excuses, excuses, excuses.
> 
> This is definitely the last watch I will buy from there. I don't recall ever having this bad of service.
> 
> They claimed that because I only put a deposit, that I was way down the list. OK, so why when I put my deposit down in like April did you not just say I'll be at the bottom for not paying a mystery price? There was no price. There was no list. It's just horrible service and excuses.


Get your money back and go to Donaldson in Gilbert AZ. Last week he had 5 in stock.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I called today asking where the hell my invoice is so that they can ship it. Excuses, excuses, excuses.
> 
> This is definitely the last watch I will buy from there. I don't recall ever having this bad of service.
> 
> They claimed that because I only put a deposit, that I was way down the list. OK, so why when I put my deposit down in like April did you not just say I'll be at the bottom for not paying a mystery price? There was no price. There was no list. It's just horrible service and excuses.


So sorry to hear this. I bought two watches from them. I thought they were a good place to buy GS and other Seiko products. Time to look for greener pastures.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

incontrol said:


> So sorry to hear this. I bought two watches from them. I thought they were a good place to buy GS and other Seiko products. Time to look for greener pastures.


I bought over $5K from Joe, including a GS.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cincystrapworks.com
> 
> View attachment 9221130
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Wear your Padi Turtle and Nato stap in good health.


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

ogadjim said:


> What's wrong with the Prospex logo if you don't mind me asking? I don't mind it at all. Loving my new PADI. Truly is a great watch. I set it last Saturday and in almost 6 days it's been running 10 sec fast. It's less than +2 sec a day. Only my Sub has a better accuracy than this but not by much and Rolex promises their superlative chronometers to be -2 +2 sec a day. You are paying a whole lot different kind of money for them too though.


It's difficult to articulate - I suppose I just want the dial to be as clean and modest as possible for a tool watch. The Seiko 5 shield also drives me up the wall for the same reason. Anything other than "Automatic", "Professional" "Antimagnetic" or the jewel count / WR seems unnecessary to the point where I would pay extra to have it removed. Was not aware there was a nonProspex version of this watch without the logo, that's great to hear. If I could pull off the size I would pick one up.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

phthano said:


> It's difficult to articulate - I suppose I just want the dial to be as clean and modest as possible for a tool watch. The Seiko 5 shield also drives me up the wall for the same reason. Anything other than "Automatic", "Professional" "Antimagnetic" or the jewel count / WR seems unnecessary to the point where I would pay extra to have it removed. *Was not aware there was a nonProspex version of this watch without the logo, that's great to hear.* If I could pull off the size I would pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Wait what?
There's a version of this watch without the logo?


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

shelfcompact said:


> Wait what?
> There's a version of this watch without the logo?


I would love to know as well, unless he is referring to the classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

DamienT said:


> I would love to know as well, unless he is referring to the classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry guys, I was reading 2 threads at the same time and was actually referring to the Seiko Shogun and replied to the wrong thread - but yes there is of course the classic turtle without the additional logo.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ogadjim said:


> What's wrong with the Prospex logo if you don't mind me asking? I don't mind it at all. Loving my new PADI. Truly is a great watch. I set it last Saturday and in almost 6 days it's been running 10 sec fast. It's less than +2 sec a day. Only my Sub has a better accuracy than this but not by much and Rolex promises their superlative chronometers to be -2 +2 sec a day. You are paying a whole lot different kind of money for them too though.


I LOVE the logo, to be honest. It has heritage and is a really interesting design. For some folks maybe it's about change, or too much text, but I think it adds to the watch dial.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Finally got my J model, amazing price at $328.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

phthano said:


> It's difficult to articulate - I suppose I just want the dial to be as clean and modest as possible for a tool watch. The Seiko 5 shield also drives me up the wall for the same reason. Anything other than "Automatic", "Professional" "Antimagnetic" or the jewel count / WR seems unnecessary to the point where I would pay extra to have it removed. Was not aware there was a nonProspex version of this watch without the logo, that's great to hear. If I could pull off the size I would pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


I was a little wary of the size but numerous posts told of it wearing small. The lugs are very short and droop. The bracelet has plenty of spare links left in it. Small caveat, my wrist is more oblong than round. 51mm calipered 162 around so my wrist wears the watch rather than the other way around.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

This is an awesome watch - I'm really considering this one. I went through a chunk of this thread & was curious to see if anyone has pics of one of these on a Seiko (or other) jubilee. I think this on a jubilee would be the cat's meow for sure.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Aquifer_Pro said:


> This is an awesome watch - I'm really considering this one. I went through a chunk of this thread & was curious to see if anyone has pics of one of these on a Seiko (or other) jubilee. I think this on a jubilee would be the cat's meow for sure.


Just ordered one from Strapcode

Borrowed pics of what it will look like:















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> Just ordered one from Strapcode
> 
> Borrowed pics of what it will look like:
> View attachment 9243730
> ...


I am not dealing well with the bling finish strap on unfinished case. I guess mine is actually finished but finished to look like they took it out of the lathe and cut in the lugs, polished the inside of the lugs and the bottom and left the top, came back from lunch and assembled it, realised it was a good look anyway and let it go. You can feel the tool mark ridges with your fingernails.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

phthano said:


> It's difficult to articulate - I suppose I just want the dial to be as clean and modest as possible for a tool watch. The Seiko 5 shield also drives me up the wall for the same reason. Anything other than "Automatic", "Professional" "Antimagnetic" or the jewel count / WR seems unnecessary to the point where I would pay extra to have it removed. Was not aware there was a nonProspex version of this watch without the logo, that's great to hear. If I could pull off the size I would pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk





shelfcompact said:


> Wait what?
> There's a version of this watch without the logo?





DamienT said:


> I would love to know as well, unless he is referring to the classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only version without the Prospex logo that I know of is the original 6309 and its variants:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Just ordered one from Strapcode
> 
> Borrowed pics of what it will look like:
> View attachment 9243730
> ...


Yeah, that's an incredible look! I think I'm going for one too, with the divers ratchet.


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

Aquifer_Pro said:


> This is an awesome watch - I'm really considering this one. I went through a chunk of this thread & was curious to see if anyone has pics of one of these on a Seiko (or other) jubilee. I think this on a jubilee would be the cat's meow for sure.


Just do it.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

kungfuleg said:


> Just do it.
> 
> AMEN!


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Definitely been considering that strap from strapcode. In the meanwhile here is the watch under some regular light changing the lume color to turquoise.









Btw I ordered the genuine seiko silicone strap which is superb, to wear for active times. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Stock bracelet is very solid, wears really well. Only thing lacking is a wetsuit ratchet or extension. Eventually will go with a Strapcode for that reason if I keep it on a bracelet.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Stock bracelet is very solid, wears really well. Only thing lacking is a wetsuit ratchet or extension. Eventually will go with a Strapcode for that reason if I keep it on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253538


Are you sure? Mine has what appears to be a flip out section above the clasp but it doesn't yield to a fingernail so I left it alone. No point in making it loose by attacking it and I am not even sure that's what it is either! Bit rich calling it a PADI without one though!


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Stock bracelet is very solid, wears really well. Only thing lacking is a wetsuit ratchet or extension. Eventually will go with a Strapcode for that reason if I keep it on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253538


Are you sure? Mine has what appears to be a flip out section above the clasp but it doesn't yield to a fingernail so I left it alone. No point in making it loose by attacking it and I am not even sure that's what it is either! Bit rich calling it a PADI without one though!


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Captain Koos said:


> Are you sure? Mine has what appears to be a flip out section above the clasp but it doesn't yield to a fingernail so I left it alone. No point in making it loose by attacking it and I am not even sure that's what it is either! Bit rich calling it a PADI without one though!


I only noticed it by accident but here it is.







it is really well concealed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, I absolutely stand corrected! It's my first bracelet & I'm a bit ignorant on the matter. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I want one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Finally got my J model, amazing price at $328.


wow! really really amazing price


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks guys, I absolutely stand corrected! It's my first bracelet & I'm a bit ignorant on the matter. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253754


you get the honor of explaining how it operates.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> you get the honor of explaining how it operates.


You were correct Captain. I used my fingernail to pop it down. It's a tight fit but it will pop loose. When closing it back up, hook on the top piece over the bar & snap the bottom part back up as it was. Hope this makes sense


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

I think you are saying you lever down on the central hinge to get it to release out.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Captain Koos said:


> I think you are saying you lever down on the central hinge to get it to release out.


Yep. Just like in my first pic above. I'm popping the hinge down from the bracelet with my fingernail. Second pic is the top of the bracelet with the hook, lift that off of the bar/pin that it is hooked on. Good to go. Reverse order to reassemble


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

The engineer in me feels it should be the top cover catch that gets popped off first.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

That's a standard wetsuit extension that's been on every Seiko bracelet I've owned, with the exception being the Tuna bracelet. That one has a nice ratcheting style.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> That's a standard wetsuit extension that's been on every Seiko bracelet I've owned, with the exception being the Tuna bracelet. That one has a nice ratcheting style.


care to confirm the operation?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

ttsugar said:


> Finally got my J model, amazing price at $328.


Where could you get such a deal?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Captain Koos said:


> care to confirm the operation?


Not sure what you mean, but it's easy to pull down and extend.


----------



## Captain Koos (Aug 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure what you mean, but it's easy to pull down and extend.


confirmed! Thanks. Never can be too sure about a single source of forum advice. No slight on Mr Ramon.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Professional test :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's the best place to order from?

anyone experience quality issues ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I got pink slipped Saturday, and just picked it up today! It's a beaut! This was my original path, but then got side tracked snagging the "Zimbe", which I loved but realized I couldn't afford. I sadly bid that one farewell, and got back on track with the PADI.

How long it retains the "pepsi" tradition I can't say, but the watch itself will definitely be retained 

I would assume there are more than 1200 of these for the USA, and I've been told they should be available going to Christmas, then fall off. I expect that will leave plenty in circulation. To restate, it's a "special edition" not "limited edition" ;-)

RD


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's the best place to order from?
> 
> anyone experience quality issues ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I got mine from here but paid much less in the pre-order

http://depaulas.com/products/seiko-turtle-prospex-mens-dive-watch-srpa21-padi-dive-special-edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

In regards to sourcing, I'd like to thank new WUS member "V1VNE" for the lead on Mimo's Jewelry & Watches in Long Beach CA. Excellent service! A great Seiko source. Really thoughtful packing and prompt free shipping. Go to his web site: http://mimosjewelry.com See if you can use "seik30" for 30% Off. It gets you a very competitive price and he does have some inventory ;-)

Initially it says Seik20, but just try the seik30 wink wink

Thanks again V1VNE -- good source!

RD


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

These are great watches. Definitely a keeper. I may have to invest in other configurations.

The bezel and markers are perfectly aligned on this one. Very happy after the tortuous wait.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Can anyone share what the size of the bezel is? 45mm is quite big but it seems the bezel size may be the same as the SKX so will probably wear a lot smaller.


----------



## MattinVA (Aug 31, 2016)

Wears very nicely. A little more flush and not quite as thick as a SKX.

SRP Turtles next to my SKX007J Bottom right.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Can anyone share what the size of the bezel is? 45mm is quite big but it seems the bezel size may be the same as the SKX so will probably wear a lot smaller.


The bezel is about 1mm bigger. Overall I would say the turtle looks and wears big. I wear 42mm comfortably on my 6.5" wrist but the turtle is probably too big for me. Still keeping it though .



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok I decided to measure accurately

Width x lug to lug x thickness

SKX009 42.5 x 45.5 x 13.5, bezel 41

SRPA21 44.9 x 47.5 x 13.4, bezel 42



nordwulf said:


> Can anyone share what the size of the bezel is? 45mm is quite big but it seems the bezel size may be the same as the SKX so will probably wear a lot smaller.





cpl said:


> The bezel is about 1mm bigger. Overall I would say the turtle looks and wears big. I wear 42mm comfortably on my 6.5" wrist but the turtle is probably too big for me. Still keeping it though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks so much for the measurements and pictures. :-!

If only the case would be smaller, it would be a great slightly larger size SKX. But the 45mm will wear too big and I imagine it will just sit in my watch box.


----------



## kungfuleg (Oct 16, 2012)

It really wears quite comfortably. But my wrist is a skinny 7.25".


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Even on my skinny 6.25" wrist my golden turtle sits comfortably and beautifully.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

​


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from Ireland


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Ireland! What strap is that please? Is it from a Citizen?

Nice combo. :+1:
RD


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hey Ireland! What strap is that please? Is it from a Citizen?
> 
> Nice combo. :+1:
> RD


Thanks really like the combo!! It's the citizen strap from watch gekco 

Sent from Ireland


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you very much indeed. I thought as much. Cheers!

RD


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

Can anybody recommend a good spot to pick up the stock silicon strap that comes on the other turtles? I've been swapping out different natos and rubber straps, but think I'd like to give the stock Seiko a try.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

jmburgess said:


> Can anybody recommend a good spot to pick up the stock silicon strap that comes on the other turtles? I've been swapping out different natos and rubber straps, but think I'd like to give the stock Seiko a try.


PM sent...


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

The turtle reissue is a workhorse of a watch. I have the SRP775 version. It houses the auto/manual winding 4R36 movement which is a nice step up from my other 7S26 Seikos.


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

I know I'm late to this party, but my Padi Turtle (srpa21) just arrived today and I wanted to share a few photos.









I should have known when I bought my first modern Turtle that I wouldn't be able to stop there. Loved the srp777, so it was only a matter of time before I cracked and picked up a second version.









I removed the bracelet right away (it's just okay, not great) and have been having fun swapping rubber and various natos all afternoon.

The Padi Turtle put me very much in mind of an old review I once read about the skx007/009 divers - something about how if you ever wanted to wear a Jeep on your wrist then this is the watch for you. That was a perspicacious comment then (sorry I can't cite the review or author - this was years ago), and I'm getting a similar vibe today.


----------



## Hagbard (Sep 9, 2006)

For everyone living in the EU:
Seiko PADI SRPA21 is available at Amazon Italy for a very good price.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## jmburgess (May 16, 2013)

hondowatch2 said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but my Padi Turtle (srpa21) just arrived today and I wanted to share a few photos. The Padi Turtle put me very much in mind of an old review I once read about the skx007/009 divers - something about how if you ever wanted to wear a Jeep on your wrist then this is the watch for you. That was a perspicacious comment then (sorry I can't cite the review or author - this was years ago), and I'm getting a similar vibe today.
> 
> View attachment 9392018


I've been surprised how well the blue and red matches up with a lot of different straps. Agree that it seems tough as nails - I only wish it had a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Went down to $300 on Amazon USA site this morning, I snoozed.

Now it's back to ~$393. Is this the lowest it has been?


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Some wrist shots with a matching Nato


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogadjim (Aug 17, 2015)

Tuesday..


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My PADI from Rob,monsterwatches . b-)


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

What a great watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Relojes said:


> Went down to $300 on Amazon USA site this morning, I snoozed.
> 
> Now it's back to ~$393. Is this the lowest it has been?


I think it's safe to say yes. It will be interesting, as these continue to saturate, how low they will go. Lots of retailers seem to have plenty and, at some point, the trajectory of stock vs. customers gets inverted. Looks like the current average price is hovering around $380-ish. Is $300 a one-time fluke? Probably not ~ but will take a little more time.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Went down to $300 on Amazon USA site this morning, I snoozed.
> 
> Now it's back to ~$393. Is this the lowest it has been?


Seiko SRPA21 Padi Automatic Prospex Pepsi Turtle Divers 200M Men's Watch (B01KGDSY0S) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PADI on BC285 24mm strap



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> PADI on BC285 24mm strap
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I like.... blue or black?
Hows it wear on wrist?

Have they changed the 285?
your 285 has an even number of ridges? (4) 
the version on amazon / bonito website has (4 / 3)?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It was purchased off of eBay and when I go to the previous listing they're currently out of stock.

Maybe the extra ridges is only for the 24mm version which strangely can not be found many places anymore.

I found it at this seller though, i think it is the same model

http://www.watchbandsonline.com/bonetto_cinturini/

Wears really well. The BC rubber is very pliable so the ridges act a bit like an accordian and flex easily. It does add a bit of bulk to the watch though. Still getting used to it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't resist anymore and had to give it a go 


















I have a blue ToxicFlatvent rubber coming for it. Essentially a BC rubber. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I couldn't resist anymore and had to give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sending my PADI to Duarte for the double dome sapphire crystal mod. Thanks for the tip! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol, I think every single member of WUS has a PADI turtle now.

Question is, who has another turtle to go with their PADI?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> lol, I think every single member of WUS has a PADI turtle now.
> 
> Question is, who has another turtle to go with their PADI?


I still haven't succumbed to Padimania........ yet.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the PADI, but I didn't get it as I have the Pepsi 009. Instead I got myself the SRP775J and I am very pleased with it in every way. To me, it's a very perfect Turtle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> lol, I think every single member of WUS has a PADI turtle now.
> 
> Question is, who has another turtle to go with their PADI?


I have a PADI and a Jackpot. I love the Jackpot and am in lust with the PADI. Both are on Isofrane straps--black and blue, respectively. The Jackpot is about to get sent out for a sapphire crystal and red-tipped second hand.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

saw lot of quality issues with this new model in particular the hands-setting. Be sure to check your watch by winding it to 6:00 and see if the minute hand is off the 12:00 before you pay.

Mine had been reset the minute hand, with *chamfered* sapphire (of which I love very very much) and second hand replaced as well.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Selected one from four


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

vladg said:


> Selected one from four


Really nice shot that shows off the dial.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

seikomatic said:


> saw lot of quality issues with this new model in particular the hands-setting. Be sure to check your watch by winding it to 6:00 and see if the minute hand is off the 12:00 before you pay.
> 
> Mine had been reset the minute hand, with *chamfered* sapphire (of which I love very very much) and second hand replaced as well.
> 
> View attachment 9674962


No offense man, but you even say the SBDB009, which is one of the most flawless and perfect watches that I've ever handled, has QC issues on every one, too.

I'm just saying that your eye is a bit more discerning than most and the QC issues that you would find will probably be negligible to most in a $400 watch.


----------



## Lmfaoeric (Mar 3, 2016)

Having owned the piece for a bit now, it definitely has a larger wrist appearance than I had expected. But its in comparison to my skx. Fantastic piece regardless.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I also have a 773.










And, I had this.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Just sent mine off to have the CrystalTimes DD Blue AR crystal fitted...


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

seikomatic said:


> saw lot of quality issues with this new model in particular the hands-setting. Be sure to check your watch by winding it to 6:00 and see if the minute hand is off the 12:00 before you pay.
> 
> Mine had been reset the minute hand, with *chamfered* sapphire (of which I love very very much) and second hand replaced as well.
> 
> View attachment 9674962


Congrats, just a perfect package when you correct the QC issues and upgrade to 'Sapphire' .|>|>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's a bit large but I love it especially with the dome 
I don't think I'll ever wear the bracelet on this.

Domelicious


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Cool evening time with Turtle. Still enjoying oem bracelet. I will replace only the clasp (brashed strapcode v clasp should works fine).


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Too bad i cant share a pic of mine. One of the best blues i've ever seen. My first post here.😀

Sent from the ❤


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

More pics of mine 
Definitely the best Turtle so far. 
The dial is amazing. 































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a darker bluer canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valtonio (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Double dome crystal mod here too
























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That dial 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Riggs Murtaugh (Jul 21, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


>


Hi, I really like the look of this. Which bracelet is this?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Nth hacken preowned


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9770946


Very nice wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My PADI with a couple other pepsi's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice wrist shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice. It's really hard to screw up a pic of the Padi isn't it? It's such a beautiful piece. That dome on yours is fantastic, it's got me thinking.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks Brice. It's really hard to screw up a pic of the Padi isn't it? It's such a beautiful piece. That dome on yours is fantastic, it's got me thinking.


Do it 
Mine is just a slight dome. Nothing crazy but it is enough to give the dial just the right depth and cool reflections. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s16.postimg.org/a6ru5mtg5/IMG_0804.jpg


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dnsanjeewa (Jan 17, 2011)

Almost pull the trigger for a PADI Turtle for 350USD, instead bought a Marathon... 
May be next time ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dnsanjeewa said:


> Almost pull the trigger for a PADI Turtle for 350USD, instead bought a Marathon...
> May be next time ;-)


You'll be back...........

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SteakJuice (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm looking for my first diver and this one really stands out; was actually hoping to find one with a green dial, but can't find anything in my price range. 

Question: Is there any particular science to ensuring you get the "Japan Movement" version of this watch? I see a bunch of options on eBay for around $350, but I assume none of these have the verbiage on the face or back. Hoping someone here can help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

SteakJuice said:


> I'm looking for my first diver and this one really stands out; was actually hoping to find one with a green dial, but can't find anything in my price range.
> 
> Question: Is there any particular science to ensuring you get the "Japan Movement" version of this watch? I see a bunch of options on eBay for around $350, but I assume none of these have the verbiage on the face or back. Hoping someone here can help me out. Thanks in advance!


All Seikos have Japanese made movements. The only difference is where they are assembled. A 'J' after the model number (so, SRP773J1) would signify a watch assembled in Japan, where a 'K' (in example, SRP773K1) is assembled somewhere else (Malaysia, Singapore or China. In the case of the Turtles, since they are Prospex, I would guess probably Malaysia or Singapore assembly). It looks like the 'J' models say "Made in Japan" on the bottom of the dial. You will pay a premium for a 'J' model. As to whether there's any actual differences between a 'J' model and a 'K' model are open for debate.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

SteakJuice said:


> I'm looking for my first diver and this one really stands out; was actually hoping to find one with a green dial, but can't find anything in my price range.
> 
> Question: Is there any particular science to ensuring you get the "Japan Movement" version of this watch? I see a bunch of options on eBay for around $350, but I assume none of these have the verbiage on the face or back. Hoping someone here can help me out. Thanks in advance!


There is a green-dial turtle (SRPB01K1)...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> All Seikos have Japanese made movements. The only difference is where they are assembled. A 'J' after the model number (so, SRP773J1) would signify a watch assembled in Japan, where a 'K' (in example, SRP773K1) is assembled somewhere else (Malaysia, Singapore or China. In the case of the Turtles, since they are Prospex, I would guess probably Malaysia or Singapore assembly). It looks like the 'J' models say "Made in Japan" on the bottom of the dial. You will pay a premium for a 'J' model. As to whether there's any actual differences between a 'J' model and a 'K' model are open for debate.


This has been debated, asked and answered, countless times. Seiko themselves have said there are no differences at all in parts or finishing of the watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter4034 (Sep 3, 2016)

Merry Christmas .... I'm working on swapping out a sapphire crystal for my PADI. What day of the week is it ? ha, ha


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New bracelet with ratchet clasp


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

A turtle running on the treadmill. Get it?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

at least. Am able to post a pic of this beauty.

Sent from the ❤


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This threads getting me very excited, hurry up mail! lol
Anybody know if the USA market ones are j or k?
And what date wheel would the ones made for the US have?
thanks and cheers


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Cobia said:


> This threads getting me very excited, hurry up mail! lol
> Anybody know if the USA market ones are j or k?
> And what date wheel would the ones made for the US have?
> thanks and cheers


The ones I chose from in an AD in California were all movement Japan ones. Didn't see a single made in Japan version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Got mine today. Quite happy for that bargain.

One question: are there any tips for removing the bracelet? The lugs are drilled, but the bracelet won't come off when I push one of the ends. Do I have to press both at the same time?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah. You have to disengage the springbar from both holes. (if you can, you can try pushing it in from one side, and move the endlink just enough so that the springbar 'catches' on the edge of the hole without springing back into it).


----------



## Smokey2.8 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi longtime reader first time poster. Also a longtime Seiko with many varied types. Last purchases a SUN023 and now a SRPA21 and in love again !


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

dnsanjeewa said:


> Almost pull the trigger for a PADI Turtle for 350USD, instead bought a Marathon...
> May be next time ;-)


Mate you can pick them up on ebay for about $250us, i just got one for that price, dont spend 350 bones on one, cheers


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

First Seiko Padi.
The best of the Padi lot.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMinh (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi folks, i 'm looking for Padi srp21, but any idea about K or J model of this watch ?? Is it different quality ?


----------



## Snakewood (Apr 14, 2017)

AlexMinh said:


> Hi folks, i 'm looking for Padi srp21, but any idea about K or J model of this watch ?? Is it different quality ?


J model Seiko's are manufactured in Japan and usually more sought after by purists. I have Seiko's manufactured in Japan as well as from Malaysia and have had no quality issues with either.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snakewood said:


> J model Seiko's are manufactured in Japan and usually more sought after by purists. I have Seiko's manufactured in Japan as well as from Malaysia and have had no quality issues with either.


Hi mate, none of these low end seikos are made in japan, they only use the made in japan so it can be sold on the domestic japanese market.
Theres no difference at all between models, they are made in the same factories, unless you are a collector id say save your money


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AlexMinh said:


> Hi folks, i 'm looking for Padi srp21, but any idea about K or J model of this watch ?? Is it different quality ?


The quality is exactly the same mate, the k is the same as the j, id suggest save your money and buy the one with the best price, cheers


----------



## AlexMinh (Aug 5, 2016)

Snakewood said:


> J model Seiko's are manufactured in Japan and usually more sought after by purists. I have Seiko's manufactured in Japan as well as from Malaysia and have had no quality issues with either.


Thanks Snakewood,but where to get the padi with black box and not print movt Japan on dial ?


----------



## Snakewood (Apr 14, 2017)

I found mine on e-bay.



AlexMinh said:


> Thanks Snakewood,but where to get the padi with black box and not print movt Japan on dial ?


----------



## barefoot1988 (Apr 21, 2017)

Got myself a srpa21 for my first auto! Really happy and excited about it, although i believe i did overpay alittle for the j version instead of k


----------



## barefoot1988 (Apr 21, 2017)

im sorry, my pic is way too big and i cant edit it =(


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

So much turtle love! How long has this model been as popular as it is? If it's not 007 it's this one I generally see.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AlexMinh said:


> Hi folks, i 'm looking for Padi srp21, but any idea about K or J model of this watch ?? Is it different quality ?


There is no difference in quality. Don't believe the hype.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

what's the model number for this strap?



MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9830962


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Snakewood said:


> J model Seiko's are manufactured in Japan and usually more sought after by purists. I have Seiko's manufactured in Japan as well as from Malaysia and have had no quality issues with either.


This rumour has been debunked on this board: Ks and Js are both made in Malaysia, the J are for the Japanese market but due to the less stringent Japanese law they are allowed to be branded "made in Japan" even if just the movement is made in Japan and the watch is assembled elsewhere.

Please appreciate 4R36 after "made in Japan":










Ks as far as I remember have just written "japan movement"


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

is ~250 the lowest price around for this watch?
I have been looking for a pepsi bezel watch that wasn't a skx009 and this looks like a winner.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

spacemanvt said:


> is ~250 the lowest price around for this watch?
> I have been looking for a pepsi bezel watch that wasn't a skx009 and this looks like a winner.


250 is a good price, you might find one 10 or 20 bucks cheaper on ebay but 250 is a very decent price.
I got this as my first pepsi, couldnt be happier, shes a real looker.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

FWIW I would not buy any Seiko not made in Japan. It must either read "Japan" or "Made in Japan" on the dial. Period. That's just me. On this PADI model that means you are looking at around $500USD minimum. Considering these can be had "Cased in China" on the sales forums for less than $200 there is your value right there. Like I said: draw the line.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

what does cased in china mean? and why is that bad?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Exactly



spacemanvt said:


> what does cased in china mean? and why is that bad?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

bmdaia said:


> FWIW I would not buy any Seiko not made in Japan. It must either read "Japan" or "Made in Japan" on the dial. Period. That's just me. On this PADI model that means you are looking at around $500USD minimum. Considering these can be had "Cased in China" on the sales forums for less than $200 there is your value right there. Like I said: draw the line.


Just because you see Japan on these lower end Seiko divers does not mean they're made in Japan.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> FWIW I would not buy any Seiko not made in Japan. It must either read "Japan" or "Made in Japan" on the dial. Period. That's just me. On this PADI model that means you are looking at around $500USD minimum. Considering these can be had "Cased in China" on the sales forums for less than $200 there is your value right there. Like I said: draw the line.


I just dont know where to start on this post.


----------



## BFC28 (May 8, 2013)

Padi on Yobokies BoR


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Tuna mod for the Padi? Someone is offering this from UK. Thinking about it.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Unbelievable value in that watch.


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Very happy to have decided for this turtle PADI SRPA21 watch. Living in Japan, I had to find an import one, the other way around than many people here with their sumo, shogun or marinemaster...

The most difficult was also checking the wide SRP7xx range: it's true that the blue dial is amazing, not the usual blue paint seen again and again.


----------



## overrider (Apr 25, 2012)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

Has anyone seen this watch under 300 recently? I was seeing it for 250 on ebay 3 months ago and now its jumped to almost 350... any ideas?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

spacemanvt said:


> Has anyone seen this watch under 300 recently? I was seeing it for 250 on ebay 3 months ago and now its jumped to almost 350... any ideas?


I got mine when eBay was running some promotion that knocked the price down to $217. Some folks even got it for less than $200. Subscribe to the "found a bargain" thread. Thank me later.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

spacemanvt said:


> Has anyone seen this watch under 300 recently? I was seeing it for 250 on ebay 3 months ago and now its jumped to almost 350... any ideas?


Somebody reported they were speaking to a seiko rep and they stated that they are now only giving US retailers 1 or 2 at a time and trying to dry up the supply, i didnt really understand why they would do that at the time, i know it was the most popular selling seiko model in the USA and Australia last year, maybe they want to combat the PADI model being sold cheap online so they have restricted the flow?
Youre right, at one point there they got real cheap and there was a big oversupply, that seems to be changing.


----------



## Saycovet (Mar 29, 2015)

Have one incoming I can let go....message me if interested.


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9830962


Hello MDT IT...Just curious where you got your strap. Thanks.


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a bit large but I love it especially with the dome
> I don't think I'll ever wear the bracelet on this.
> 
> Domelicious
> ...


Love the dome. It really gives it more depth.


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

ogadjim said:


> Some wrist shots with a matching Nato


Hello ogadjim...Nice combo! Just wondering where you got the Nato strap. Thanks.


----------



## D7002470 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Bird-man (May 19, 2017)

jtbr said:


> Tuna mod for the Padi? Someone is offering this from UK. Thinking about it.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11883122&stc=1&d=1495281525"]
> 
> ...


Can you provide any more info on this?


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

The PADI on leather!









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## JJHACK1 (Dec 5, 2016)

More details on this tuna mod please! A UK shop is doing this or selling parts?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

PADI on suede navy blue strap today.









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

Can I pull this one off on my 7" wrist? That relatively short L2L is giving me hope here but my comfort zone is in the 42-43 diameter range. Cheers


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Can someone verify for me:

SRPA21 PADI seems to differ from the normal turtles from some descriptions I've seen. 904L steel vs 316L and PADI being anti-magnetic. Anti-magnetic is what I'm most interested in as I'm around magnetics frequently.

Thanks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

76.ultra said:


> Can I pull this one off on my 7" wrist? That relatively short L2L is giving me hope here but my comfort zone is in the 42-43 diameter range. Cheers


Yes. I wore one a while back for a few months and had no issues whatsoever. Same flat 7" wrist. Very comfortable on wrist. Just heavier than other models.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes. I wore one a while back for a few months and had no issues whatsoever. Same flat 7" wrist. Very comfortable on wrist. Just heavier than other models.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I agree. I have a flat 6.75" wrist and I can pull it off fine. It's a bit large for sure, but not overly so and no overhang whatsoever on my wrist.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Reviving an old thread. I’m about to buy this watch. I need to know what’s the weight of this watch on bracelet and also on nato strap? I’ve read it’s 195 grams with bracelet but I couldn’t find the weight without bracelet. Please help. I’d be much obliged.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Note that mine has a ceramic insert and sapphire. Doubt that adds any measurable weight.


----------



## Paulp111 (Jul 6, 2018)

I have a skinny 6.5 inch wrist and size isn't an issue..
The bracelet is rubbish and should be removed ASAP.


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

zymphad said:


> Can someone verify for me:
> 
> SRPA21 PADI seems to differ from the normal turtles from some descriptions I've seen. 904L steel vs 316L and PADI being anti-magnetic. Anti-magnetic is what I'm most interested in as I'm around magnetics frequently.
> 
> Thanks


Hi. I had this SRPA21 but I think it was sensitive to magnetism just as my Presage watches are. Had to demagnetize after ~10 months. As for the Steel I'm not sure how to confirm.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

Paulp111 said:


> I have a skinny 6.5 inch wrist and size isn't an issue..
> The bracelet is rubbish and should be removed ASAP.


Wow, that strap looks awesome


----------



## atl4s (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine arrived today









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atl4s (Sep 2, 2016)

Paulp111 said:


> I have a skinny 6.5 inch wrist and size isn't an issue..
> The bracelet is rubbish and should be removed ASAP.


Agree, first thing i did when my watch arrived is change the strap to leather straps.

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoots (Mar 6, 2019)

TURTLE CRUSHER IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

I know this model is a few years old but it looks like the newer ones are still the same movement and features just new colors. I found this with coupon from a retail store for $220 which seems to be a good deal. Any reason not to purchase?


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

220 is a steal.


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Well I had to sign up for a credit card but $219.99 at Belks.com. Apparently the code can only be used with their card. Oh well I needed a backup card anyway.


----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)

The pins and collars took a bit to figure out but a really nice watch.


----------



## justrajdeep (Jul 2, 2019)

I dont think photos can do justice to this watch. Picked up mine over the weekend, now sporting on a bond nato.


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

What brand/style is this tan leather/blue stiching band? Looks awesome on the PADI!



Jeep99dad said:


> On a darker bluer canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

netsurfr said:


> What brand/style is this tan leather/blue stiching band? Looks awesome on the PADI!


It was a custom Drew strap  he goes by D22strapsnow


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks! His instagram says he's no longer accepting orders but may send him an email anyway. That band looks aweome!



Jeep99dad said:


> It was a custom Drew strap  he goes by D22strapsnow


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

That is stunning. I find the red part of the bezel distracting. A black or coordinating blue bezel insert helps reveal how fantastic the dial is! Got any pics outside?



mauserfan said:


> 220 is a steal.
> 
> View attachment 14260665


----------



## mrhood (8 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> I couldn't resist anymore and had to give it a go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it’s been many years, but do you know where you got this leather band with blue stitching? I’d like to get one like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mrhood said:


> I know it’s been many years, but do you know where you got this leather band with blue stitching? I’d like to get one like it.


It was a Drewstrap but not sure he still make straps


----------

